# Lookin for 6" to fit brute



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Im lookin for a 6" lift to fit a brute with axles. Im kinda hope to trade all perfect workin stock suspension with american star tie rods/2" highlifter sig siries/and some cash but im also open to buyin one so if anyone interested please let me know thank u.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is one I found on facebook group BRUTE FORCE 750....THIS IS NOT MINE..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137073919829039/


7"Turner Cycle Lift asking $2100 located in Folsum La


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Check with Outkast Fabworx they are building big lifts for the Brutes now. Badass lifts !!


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank u ill look into that


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea i talked to outkast and if i buy one new thats who i will go with. The arched arms and stock spring angles r a big plus. They say it still rides and works like a stock bike


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep my Ranger with their 5" lift still rides like a caddy.. They arch the top arms too so the shocks will still be in the stock location, at least on mine they are, it definitely helps the ride alot.. Not to mention they look awsome with the top arched too !!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Did they give you a price at outkast?


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

3200 it come with 1000 worth of shocks thats te only way they sell it. So that it mantains the stock ride and still keeps the flex a independent is suppose to have. He sent me pics of it on the bike he built it for.


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another one from back


----------



## Badbrut3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Why does it look like the right rear wheel leans outward ?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Wfolsom said:


> Why does it look like the right rear wheel leans outward ?



Might be how u lookin at it.... Idk looks fine to me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It's just the camera angle..


----------

